# Why BSD?



## holger-thies (Mar 31, 2012)

I use since more or less 2008 GnuLinux. But *I'm* not a Gnu/Linux geek, *I'm* just a user of Open Office, Firefox and a little bit of web design. So *I'm* not a geek for programming, *I'm* just a stupid Gnu/Linux user, because *I* don*'*t like Windows (and a lot of knowing people of me change to Linux). Now the "war" between the distributions and GUIs drive me crazy and *I* find BSD without war.

If BSD the best way for me to use a computer? And if yes, which kind of BSD? Open? Dragonfly? Just to use Office and a little bit more, not for server and things like that.


----------



## athos (Mar 31, 2012)

Hello holger-thies, 

First of all, what kind of response are you expecting to get in the official FreeBSD forums? XD

I've been using linux for some years, and I haven't looked back once I've changed to *BSD.

The thing is, are you an experienced user? I don't consider myself an experienced user, and yet, here I am, but anyways, some console tinkering is advised when you are using FreeBSD, (for instance, the last GNU/Linux system I used was Archlinux, were you are basically using the console at the begining).

If you're not expecting use any shell at all, you can do two things:

    1) Get back to linux-world, so to speak.
    2) Use PC-BSD, wich basically tries to be a "desktop FreeBSD", that means, no compiling, no tinkering with the system, and easy usage.


At first I had to read (not from "cover to cover") the handbook, and its a little bit tedious, but in the end, you have the ability to truly understand what your system does.

Anyways, that's just my opinion.
Besides, several benchmarking has been done to linux and FreeBSD, and as far as I know, FreeBSD is winning


----------



## UNIXgod (Mar 31, 2012)

These questions come up here and there. I'll assume because your new you didn't get a chance to read FreeBSD what is it.

I don't believe there is a "war" that you speak of in the gnu/linux area nor with GNU style systems and the *BSDs. Sticking with just the BSD's you'll need to understand history a bit.

1. ctss evolves into multics in the 60's
2. After leaving the project without support Ken Thompson creates UNICS and Dennis Ritchie creates the C programming language. Once the system is able to compile itself They called it UNIX.
3. UC Berkely recieves the source and Bill Joy starts 1BSD (was the first system admin and shared patches and enhancements with AT&T)
4. Joy creates vi, ex, and csh as well as an implementation of the TCP/IP stack. Leaves to start Sun Microsystems.
5. The Kernel is rewitten by students to run on VAX architecture.
6. Towards the end of the 80's Bostic suggests the removal and replacement of all AT&T code.
7. Within a year and a half it's done.
8. AT&T sues Berkely and slows development.
9. NetBSD is the first OS derived from the BSD sources (or patchset) then called NET/2
10. FreeBSD is forked off from there with different a philosophical vision. (generic)
11. OpenBSD is also forked from NetBSD with different a philosophical vision. (security)
12. DragonFlyBSD is forked from FreeBSD 4.x series to continue with what FreeBSD was in the 4 series. DFBSD has a unique filesystem which is comparable to ZFS called HAMMER.

Though there is not to much fragmentation via the 4 main *BSD OSes. For example OpenSSH begun at OpenBSD. This software is used across the board on all free and open source operating systems. This proves that there is not "war". These OSes are just tools. Each one has it's place in one type of environment to another.

Also it would be a good footnote to add that at least up until recently we all used the GNU c compiler which is part of Richard Stallman's effort in the early 80's when he announced he was going to create a free operating system. AFAIK he may have differing ideas about licensing but has never suggested "war" with a second choice in the open source OS market. It's all about freedom of choice, regardless of the varying definitions of the concept is between the several options we have.

As for your question on weather you use it or not. FreeBSD is an advanced operating system. If you have some time to learn something about UNIX then FreeBSD may be for you. If your looking for something that assumes what you may be doing with it there are other alternatives out there for you. The choice is yours.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 1, 2012)

It's usually better to start reading before jumping in with repetitive questions -> *FreeBSD? So, what is it?*


----------



## holger-thies (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, very good answers, thank you so much. Yes, war was a bad word, but *I'm* german, *I* have to learn more *E*nglish  but, ma*y*be it*'*s the attitude of *G*ermans ...:e (joke)

I think *Free*BSD at the moment it*'*s for Officework to*o* much learning, but ma*y*be in the future as a hobby, because it sounds good.

Thank you for your help!


----------



## Zare (Apr 2, 2012)

Why BSD? 

Why not.


----------



## UNIXgod (Apr 2, 2012)

holger-thies said:
			
		

> Wow, very good answers, thank you so much. Yes, war was a bad word, but *I'm* german, *I* have to learn more *E*nglish  but, ma*y*be it*'*s the attitude of *G*ermans ...:e (joke)
> 
> I think *Free*BSD at the moment it*'*s for Officework to*o* much learning, but ma*y*be in the future as a hobby, because it sounds good.
> 
> Thank you for your help!



Actually a large pool of users use it as a hobby. Sounds like you have a good understanding of what your current needs are. It would be pragmatic to start with a desktop driven distribution and maybe look at FreeBSD for setting up a database server or application server.

Most people running FreeBSD as a desktop generally have older hardware as the modern graphics drivers are still being worked on. A common setup for someone who has graphics cards without support at the moment could be using a linux distro or mac osx on a laptop and FreeBSD on a server.

When you say war I figured you were referring to where people religiously debate over editors but with desktops or even operating systems: 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Editor_war

There is a famous writeup on the design philosophies of FreeBSD and GNU/Linux called Chaos VS Order. It's worth the read and might give you some incite to the differences between the two systems.

Writeup from the beginning: 
http://www.over-yonder.net/~fullermd/rants/bsd4linux/01


----------



## pkubaj (Apr 2, 2012)

UNIXgod said:
			
		

> Actually a large pool of users use it as a hobby. Sounds like you have a good understanding of what your current needs are. It would be pragmatic to start with a desktop driven distribution and maybe look at FreeBSD for setting up a database server or application server.
> 
> Most people running FreeBSD as a desktop generally have older hardware as the modern graphics drivers are still being worked on. A common setup for someone who has graphics cards without support at the moment could be using a linux distro or mac osx on a laptop and FreeBSD on a server.
> 
> ...



Well said, except that most of new GPUs work with FreeBSD. NVIDIA releases its own blob which supports just about every their GPU, older GMAs work with Xorg driver from ports, support for newer is being worked on by kib and older Radeons work also with Xorg port driver. The only non-working GPUs are new Radeons. There are of course some other GPUs, but they are long forgotten (and they may work as well).


----------



## xibo (Apr 3, 2012)

My Matrox MGA 200EW (integrated by SuperMicro which has a considerable share in FreeBSD systems) is not supported.

Also, kib's work is not finished yet and it seems many people are getting glitches. My laptop can run kde4 well and smoothly with it, though.


----------



## sossego (Apr 3, 2012)

Structure, stability, low hardware requirements, constant development.

The developers are understanding and encourage me on my work. 
Every tutorial regarding FreeBSD- and the other BSDs- written by me have the major portion contributed by senior- position- members.

People such as Dru Lavigne who have made it possible for the BSDs to be more approachable by non-technical users.

The OpenBSD group was and is supportive with those who work on accessibility projects.


----------

